

Original Apple 1 Computer, 1976 (Lot 20) - weinzierl
http://www.breker.com/english/index.htm

======
modernerd
The starting bid is €70,000. The estimate is €120,000 to €200,000. The buyer's
premium is 22.5% and the sales tax is 19% (26.78% on top of the final fee in
total). The last one sold at Sotheby's New York in June 2012 for $374,500.

Good luck with your bidding, everyone.

[http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/13714882_original-
apple-...](http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/13714882_original-
apple-1-computer-1976)

~~~
weinzierl
Quote from the link in the parent post: "The current vendor has offered to set
up, install and put it into operation anywhere in the world in exchange of his
expenses."

The link also has a series of relatively detailed images.

------
RobAley
You can tell it's a genuine Apple, the screen has rounded corners...

------
dsuriano
I'm somewhat glad I never had to use cassette tapes for storage.

~~~
jgrahamc
Why? They only look slow and difficult looking backwards.

If you'd lived through the use of them you'd know that it was incredibly cool
to be able to save multiple programs on a small, portable medium and just find
the program you are looking for by fast forwarding to the right position on
the tape based on the counter.

Also, tape was incredibly easy to get because it was the same stuff you used
to record music. It was not hard to obtain; any music shop or even stationer
had it.

And it turns out it was very robust: [http://blog.jgc.org/2009/08/in-which-i-
switch-on-30-year-old...](http://blog.jgc.org/2009/08/in-which-i-switch-
on-30-year-old.html)

~~~
tluyben2
Yep; tape was the cheapest, easiest thing there was. You didn't have to buy
any extra stuff. Like sd cards are now for music/pics/vids/computers. It was
slow but I had fun.

Waiting for things also makes it more special/valuable; instant gratification
is definitely not what it's cracked up to be in most cases; buying games is
definitely one of those things. When I buy some instant games for my Android
devices is one of them; they appear instantly, you try them and discard
mostly. When you have to wait 15 min and have a good chance your computer will
crash during the ordeal so you'll have to wait another 15 min you'll feel it
has more value for your money for some reason. You would play games which suck
for weeks/months because they take effort to load and get going. Not sure if
that's different now with Linux; when you cannot get something going because
you have to build it and ./configure; make; make install has errors; if, after
a week of messing around, you get it going, you'll bloody play/use it, no
matter what it turns out to be.

~~~
freehunter
Well SD cards these days are kind of a replacement for cassettes. Cameras use
them, camcorders use them, phones use them, computers use them, tablets use
them, some cards can use them. An SD card isn't limited to one device, similar
to how a cassette found its home in the recording studio, the car, the home,
and the computer.

~~~
tluyben2
Yep, that was my point :)

~~~
freehunter
Ah, I guess I misunderstood. Apologies.

------
weisser
That belongs in a museum! - Indiana Jones

In all seriousness don't you think this should be in the Smithsonian?

~~~
tluyben2
They are not in computer museums?

~~~
weisser
I'm sure they are but the Smithsonian museums in DC are some of the most
widely visited in the country and there is no charge for admission. I do not
believe they have one of these there and it seems like something they should
have one on display.

~~~
biot

      "... what better cake to build than that of the Apple I that now
       resides in the Smithsonian Institute?"
    

Source:
[http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joystuff/apple1cake.htm...](http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joystuff/apple1cake.html)

------
thechut
Where did somebody find a box of 20 of there? Does anybody how many Apple 1's
there were made?

~~~
geuis
It's not a box of 20, it's listed as lot 20.

